
I made my minimalistic timezone app free until things calm down - reimertz
https://www.flagtimes.com
======
reimertz
Hi there HN, I know it's a small contribution but I've wanted to do something
since this pandemic started.

I hope this can help people who work remote and within multiple timezones to
work a little bit more efficient and save some time.

Feel free to ask any questions you might have or any suggestions for that
matter.

Take care, Piérre

